# Zucchini Bread



## jennyema (Jul 25, 2007)

If you are stuck with a lot of zucchini from the garden (or even if you're not) you might think about 

ZUCCHINI BREAD


----------



## ejane34 (Jul 27, 2007)

you can cut up the zucchini in strips and freeze or any size to make fried with butter and onions, or you could shreeded it by the amount of what you need it for recipe.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm making chocolate zucchini cake this weekend.


----------

